# FAQs



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2016)

Where might they be now? I would like to know if it's possible to post a video here beside using an outside link. Thanks for any assistance but I feel the outside link is the only way to go.


Geo


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't know if this is totally correct but I click on the video, select "copy video URL" and then paste that into the forum thread
like this IRRITATING "song" from the songs that stick in your mind post. * WARNING if you value your sanity do not click on this!*

_View: https://youtu.be/QH2-TGUlwu4_


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2016)

Video is probably used in Guantanamo Bay to break the strongest wills. What I was wondering if it's possble to upload my own video without having to go through all the rigamarole of posting it elsewhere and then having to copy the URL however, I have my doubts. Thanks for the help and numbing my brain slightly.


Geo


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2016)

Going to try a copy and paste. Nope
Also tried a direct upload another nope sorry


----------

